# Neuer Komplett-PC



## Prime85 (8. Dezember 2011)

Was haltet ihr von diesen zwei Komplett-PC's und welchen würdet ihr bevorzugen:

Alternate XMAS PC Rev. II W7HP64

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - HWV [G]amer Intel i5-2500K-N560-8GB, inkl. Windows 7 Home Premium (64- Bit)

Ich konnte mich noch nicht 100%ig entscheiden aber ich tendiere jetzt mehr zu Alternate.

Eigentlich wollte ich einen PC ohne Betriebssystem, da ich den Rechner nur für Spiele verwenden will und eben auch viele alte Spiele laufen sollen. Nur unter Windows 7 laufen ja leider viele alte Spiele gar nicht oder nicht richtig. So wollte ich auf einer Festplatte XP und auf einer anderen Win7 installieren. Wäre das überhaupt praktikabel oder ist das sinnlos, da die alten Spiele eventuell eh nicht mit der neuen Hardware laufen?

Ist es dann vielleicht besser, gleich einen der oben genannten Komplett-PC's zu kaufen und zu probieren ob die alten Spiele laufen?


----------



## Shorty484 (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte bis vor kurzem einen PC mit zwei BS (Win7/XP), auch wegen den alten Spielen. Das hin und her booten ging mir dann jedoch auf die Nerven. Mittlererweile nutze ich Win7 und XP im Virtuellen System, funtioniert genauso gut. Bei mir gibts bei älteren Spielen allerdings Probleme mit neuer Grafikkarte, z.B. Starcraft 2. Da gibts dann hässliche bunte Pixel und man erkennt nicht mehr viel vom Spiel. Bei SC2 trirtt das nur manchmal auf, bei Diablo generell. Andere laufen wieder problemlos.

Kommt halt drauf an welche Alten Spiele Du meinst.

Laufen die Spiele auf Deinem aktuellen System?

Ansonsten würde ich zum 2. PC tendieren, also den von PC Games.


----------



## Prime85 (8. Dezember 2011)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Kommt halt drauf an welche Alten Spiele Du meinst.
> 
> Welches System hast Du denn aktuell und laufen die Spiele da?


 
Mein Desktop-PC ist folgender:
Prozessor: Intel Core2Duo 6600 @ 2.40GHz
RAM: OCZ 2024 MB DDR2-800 (400 MHz)
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce 7950 GX2
Windows XP Professional SP 2

Und dann habe ich noch ein Notebook:
Prozessor: Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU T4200  @ 2.00GHz (2 CPUs)
RAM: 3036MB
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce G 105M
Windows Vista Home Premium SP 2

Neben aktuellen  Spielen möchte ich eben auch alte Shooter und  Action-Spiele (NOLF-Teile, Far Cry, Crysis, CoD-Teile, SW: Republic  Commando; Chrome; GTA: VC und SA etc.), Strategie-Spiele  (Commandos-Teile; Age of Mythology; Panzers; Rollercoaster Tycoon etc.)  und Rollenspiele (z.B. The Wichter, Fallout 3) spielen.

NOLF lief z.B. zu schnell auf dem Desktop-PC aber dafür auf dem Notebook.



Shorty484 schrieb:


> Ansonsten würde ich zum 2. PC tendieren, also den von PC Games.


Welchen PC meinst du denn jetzt? Den von PC Games hatte ich doch gar nicht in der Auswahl


----------



## Shorty484 (8. Dezember 2011)

> Welchen PC meinst du denn jetzt? Den von PC Games hatte ich doch gar nicht in der Auswahl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich meinte Hardwareversand, sorry 

Die Spiele sind ja nicht SO alt, da dürfte es mit der neuen Hardware keine Probleme geben. Bei manchen Spielen kann es zu Problemen kommen, lässt sich aber nicht vermeiden. Meistens schafft der Kompatibilitätsmodus Abhilfe.

Bei beiden PCs ist ja Win7 vorinstalliert. Wenn Du zwei BS laufen lassen willst, wirst Du neu installieren müssen. Nur nebenbei


----------



## Milch-Mann (8. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

ich würde eher zum ersten PC (also Alternate) tendieren. Diese bietet Dir eine SSD und einen Z68 Chipsatz. Sonst nehmen die sich ja eigentlich nicht viel.


----------



## Shorty484 (8. Dezember 2011)

Bei dem von Alternate finde ich keine genaue Bezeichnung vom Netzteil, das macht mich etwas vorsichtig. Außer ich habs iwo übersehen.  Auch wenn der von HWV "nur" ein Be Quiet hat.

Edit: Ok, is glaub ich ein Cooler Master, wenn ich richtig sehe.


----------



## Prime85 (8. Dezember 2011)

Ja, es ist ein Cooler Master. Hier steht auch nochmal was dazu: ALTERNATE

Ok, dann schonmal ein *Danke* für eure Ratschläge.


----------



## Shorty484 (8. Dezember 2011)

> ich würde eher zum ersten PC (also Alternate) tendieren. Diese bietet Dir eine SSD und einen Z68 Chipsatz



Ich sehe die SSD nicht unbedingt als Vorteil. Da würde ich eher die 2 TB vom HWV-PC bevorzugen, fast ein TB mehr Speicher und der PC kostet etwas weniger. Ist aber Geschmackssache.


----------



## Zocker15xD (8. Dezember 2011)

Der PC von Alternate ist schon ein preiswertes Angebot. Die Teile sind in Komnbination auch okay, erstaunlich gut für ein Komplettsystem 

@Shorty Du hättest dann mehr Speicher, aber würdest du die 1TB mehr jemals brauchen???Ich denk mal nicht1TB ist an sich schon mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## Shorty484 (8. Dezember 2011)

Kommt drauf an was man zu speichern hat . Ich habe mittlererweile (meine Externe mitgerechnet) 1,5 TB belegt


----------



## Zocker15xD (8. Dezember 2011)

Ja gut, für "normale" Nutzer/Gamer wird 1TB locker reichen. Ich hab mit meinen ganzen Programmen und Spielen nur 300GB belegt, und das ganze ist nicht grade wenig. Letztendlich muss Prime entscheiden, ob er lieber 2TB Speicher braucht/will, oder "nur" 1TB und dafür auf dem Desktop deutlich mehr Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Prime85 (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich denke, dass 1 TB für die Spiele ausreicht, ich habe ja auch noch mein Notebook als Speicher. Außerdem wollte ich mir irgendwann eh noch eine externe Festplatte kaufen um meine persönlichen Daten, Fotos und Musik extra zu sichern.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2011)

ne SSD bringt halt Komfort bei den "kleinen" Dingen des Alltags, weil Menüs, normale Anwendugnen usw. schneller reagieren und sich schneller öffnen. Dafür kostet die halt 80-100€ für nur 60GB. Für Spiele würde die SSD nichts bringen.

Muss man selber wissen, ob man eine haben will. Vom Preis her ist das System aber o.k


----------

